# Hey..



## xLindsayx (Jan 8, 2007)

My name is Lindsay, I have been on stage crew for two years now, and i'm loving it. I am 15 and am the stage manager at my school. I love my crew and enjoy every moment with them. I can opperate the sound and light board as well, but my personallity and ability to get people to listen to me, i found, is needed and important on the stage. 

I was on the school's dance company, and the stage crew was setting up for the play. Just watching them, running around, knowing what needs to be done and how much they do, stuff that i never thought about and they'd set up things i took for granted, i watched in awe knowing that would be me some day. Thats what i wanted to do, that would be my new passion!
After i joined stage crew, i thought of everything in a different way. I'm glad to have found a place where people love stage crew as much as me and where i can talk about it, without my friends getting anoyed.


----------



## Schniapereli (Jan 8, 2007)

WELCOME to here!


----------



## CHScrew (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome to CB.


----------



## Van (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard ! You sound like a natural born Stage Manager. Every good SM I know has a good background in tech, it's important and makes for a much smoother rehearsal process.


----------



## dvlasak (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome!! I work at a high school. I know first hand that to a lot of people, what happens behind stage and in the dark is "magic". We all know that it is a lot of hard work!! Knowledable stage managers are always needed!!!

Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.
There is one thing better than a knowledgeable stage manager and that is one that knows their own limitations. It is not possible to know absolutely everything and as they say, a little knowledge is dangerous, so if you can say No, I don't know that, you will be respected for it in my opinion.


----------



## PhantomD (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome - it's great to see you enjoy what you do as much as we do!


----------

